
Ask HN: Project Euler-Type Challenges for Data Science / Analysis? - leblancfg
I&#x27;ve used DataCamp a few years ago to get started with data analysis in Python and R. Learning to code through the browser, and &quot;get this answer right&quot; in order to advance the course you&#x27;re taking is a great way to mix theory and practice. Recently, I&#x27;ve discovered Project Euler, and fell in love with its format.<p>Is anyone aware of similar short-form, challenge-type websites out there, focusing on data science &#x2F; analysis? Using real datasets to answer specific questions, possibly with many in the &quot;very hard&quot; end of the spectrum.
======
Jun8
AFAIK, Kaggle
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaggle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaggle))
is the go-to site to hone your skills in data science using challenges,
similar to Project Euler. The nice thing is that not only you can make money
if you solve a challenge (unlikely for starters) you can build a profile that
can be valuable in job applications.

